# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Abudefduf saxatilis

## Antonio Amaral



----------


## Matias Gomes

existe uma lenda que esse peixe se alimente de planarias, não sei se é verdade ou não, mas é um dos peixes mais bravos que podemos colocar em um reef.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Gostava de adquirir um aqui, mas só na loja, porque para apanhar é difícil, são raros aqui.

----------


## Matias Gomes

aqui vc pega até com 1/2cm crescem super rápido, e são muito agrecivos.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

nem os dados os quero  :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Tambem tive um......são mesmo muito agressivos tive que retirar a rocha toda para o capturar porque são muito territoriais e não me deixava colocar peixes no aquario.

----------

